# HUAMACHUCO - YANASARA (lo prometido)



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

Estuve buscando el Thread que hice sobre Huamachuco pero no lo encuentro.. asi que hice uno nuevo con nuevas fotos, esta vez propias, de mi viaje en fiestas Patrias a Huamachuco y Yanasara... y tal como me lo pidieron adjunto algunas fotos de algunas instituciones de Huamachuco, espero les gusten.

*La pileta de la plaza de armas*, recien despertando el dia:









*La torre del reloj*, tambien en la plaza de armas, me serprendio que este nuevamente funcionando:









*El Campanario*, en el dia:









*El Teatro Municipal*, en el dia:









*La parada del Gallardete*, marca el inicio de la fiesta de agosto y tiene una connotacion reproductiva, el gran palo de eucalipto fecundiza la pachamama (tierra) para asegurar un buen año agricola:




































*Local de la SUNARP*:









*El Hostal Santa Fe*, uno de los mejores de Huamachuco:









*El Arzobispado*:








Con la catedral de fondo.









*Centro Parroquial*:


















*La Catedral*:


















*La Caja Nor Peru y la Beneficencia*:









*La Caja Trujillo*:









*El Campanario*, de noche:









*El Teatro Municipal*, de noche:











y ahora *Yanasara*. Este paradisíaco lugar dista de 18 Km. de Huamachuco, a dos horas (aprox.) de la ciudad. El polvoriento viaje es imperceptible, sin darte cuenta llegarás a Yanasara, un majestuoso paisaje. No hay ruidos, más que las dulces melodías de los árboles, pajarillos y ríos. Sus aguas termales son ideales para disfrutar de sus propiedades medicinales. Además dicho lugar cuenta con un restaurante, hospedaje (sin TV, ahí quien lo necesita!), losas deportivas (Fútbol, fulbito, voley, básquet, tenis y frontón) y movilidad.

*El Hotel.... el Viejo (Der) y el Nuevo (Izq)*, en el viejo se encuentra tambien el restaurant, la parte circular es una gallera: 









*El Nuevo*, con las losas de fronton, tenis y voley:









*EL Viejo*, con las losas de fulbito y basquet:































































*La Piscina*, con agua que supera los 45ºC:









ya que madrugue a la piscina (es mejor a esa hora o al atardecer ya que durante el dia el sol y el calor de la piscina es abrasador) tome esta fotito con los *primeros rayos del sol*...











ya de regreso a Trujillo me vine tomando una cuantas fotos, aqui las pongo para que vean todo *el paisaje durante el trayecto* en estricto orden Huamachuco - Trujillo hasta que se me acabo las baterias:

*El cerro Elefante*, recien saliendo de Huamachuco:

















































































*Laguna El Toro*, muy cerca de Quiruvilca y de la Minera Barrick:


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

alvarounplugged said:



> ]


DEMONIOS¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ Es un elefante wowwwwww


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Excelente thread, gracias por las fotos. No habia visto antes muchas fotos de Huamachuco y menos de Yanasara. La ciudad me ha dejado impresionado por su limpieza y sus cuidadas construcciones y Yanasara por sus paisajes. Me hace pensar en todo lo bueno que nos falta conocer de nuestro país.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

WOW q bonitas construcciones tienen en Huamachuco no me la imaginaba asi en realidad espero q ese lugar siga atrayendo a mas turistas nacionales y extranjeros y Yanasara q lindos paisajes ofrece.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Que hermosos paisajes! muy bonita la sierra liberteña, me ha dejado impresionado.


----------



## mAcRoSs (Dec 1, 2004)

no esta mal...
si ponen tejas en los techos de calamina y adoquinan las pistas de cemento, quedara un pueblito aun mas simpatico


----------



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

mAcRoSs said:


> no esta mal...
> si ponen tejas en los techos de calamina y adoquinan las pistas de cemento, quedara un pueblito aun mas simpatico


tienes toda la razon, y por lo que he podido ver ya se esta haciendo, en todas las calles nuevas estan utilizando adoquines y se ve mucho mejor... buena vision del alcalde.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Me ha sorprendido gratamente este pueblo, han sabido mantener las construcciones y todo se ve muy ordenado, felicitaciones por las fotos.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Excelentes fotos! Muy bonito el lugar, el entorno es genial... Los hoteles se ven bien. El cerro elefante está bravazo


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Todo esta muy hermoso.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Qué bonito lugar, me gustan esos lugares en donde todo se note tranquilo a pesar de no tener mucho desarrollo, aunque no están mal tampoco, tienen construcciones bien conservadas y limpias y obviamente sin huachaferías, y ni hablar de los paises, buen thread


----------



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

gracias por los comentarios, pero tengo la espina de haberme quedado corto con las fotos... hay muchisimo mas que ver.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Que bonito!!!! Yo conozco Quiruvilca y tambièn lo de la Barrick, por mi hermano claro... 

Me ha traido tantos buenos recuerdos, pero la verdad que està ahora mucho mejor, se debe respirar rico en ese lugar.

Muy bonito thread!!


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

gracias por tan buenas tomas de huamachuco, claro como tu mismo dices todavia te falto mostrar mas, pero esta muy bien el thread.
yo viaje en el 2001, he notado muchos cambios atraves de estas fotos, espero regresar a tan bella ciudad cuando la carretera este totalmente asfaltada(seria un gran despegue de huamachuco porque beneficiaria al turismo principalmente) jejje espero que sea pronto.


----------



## EFRACO (Apr 14, 2006)

Que bonitas fotos de ese pueblo heroico.


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Qué bonita ciudad y a la vez una grata sopresa, ojalá siga desarrollándose como ciudad importante y deje de lado esa mentalidad de típico pueblito serrano.


----------



## aleksei (May 7, 2006)

bien ahi alvaro, ya hiciste emocionarme ver a mi ciudad.... con setimiento y nostalgia....extraño mucho caminar por la plaza en las noches...estraño salir a pelotear al estadio con mis patas de la cuadra o salir a la glorieta de la plaza en las tardes.....


----------



## jErEmIaS (Jan 27, 2006)

QUE RICAAAA ESA CIUDAD!!!!!....... ESTAN BRAVOTAS LAS FOTOS ...........


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

esta bonito el pueblo, y su entorno es una belleza......buen thread!


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Lindas Fotos, a cuantos metros sobre el nivel del mar está Huamachuco?


----------



## RONINN (May 26, 2007)

ALGUNA MAS ....


----------



## J-BEAT (Mar 29, 2006)

Se me había pasado este thread.
Esta muy bonito Huamachuco, se nota al menos un poco de cuidado en lo estético en esas fotos.:cheers:


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

NICE!!!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Con cada foto que ponen me animo más de conocer este pueblo.


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Que lindo Huamachuco, muy ordenado y limpio, sus edificios pintados, muy lindo el lugar, la laguna, el muelle su cielo azul y el clima de sierra. Quien sabe un dia tienga tiempo para conocer esos parajes.


----------



## diegoXD (Jun 5, 2007)

Huamachuco bien hermosisimo bonito todo lo que tiene esa laguna impresionante y el pasaje no me acuerdo el nombre pero de dia y de noche bien bonito


----------



## |pRup| (Aug 5, 2007)

RONINN said:


>


Que posero! 


Muy bonito el pueblo....supongo que visitarlo debe ser euna experiencia bastante buena :banana: Lo unico...le cambiaría el techo al teatro...pero en general todo se ve muy xevere.


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Me he quedado sorprendido que pueblo para mas lindo y tranquilo y los paisajes uff que bellos, me gustaron las fotos en la que estan levantando la bandera :yes:


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

Dios mio qe bonitas estas ultimas fotos! hay mucho potencial turistico por explotar en La Libertad y en todo el Peru


----------



## LimaLondon (Sep 16, 2007)

Que bello el sitio...pero quien fue el maldito que hizo el graffiti en frente de la casa del arzobispado?
tut tut


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Bellas fotos...


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

q bonito, no conozco nada de la sierra liberteña, pero se ve super bien.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Ah que bonito!! No había visto este thread antes!! Imaginaba a Huamachuco un pueblo más sencillo! Pero se ve muy bien! De hecho ya lo incluí en mi lista de lugares a los que caer de mochilero  Junto a Yanasara claro está!!


----------



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

RONINN said:


> ALGUNA MAS ....


Menos mal que este puente y esa carretera tienen los dias contados, ya se esta trabajando la ampliación y asfaltado de la carretera a Huamachuco. kay:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Acabo d ver tu thread Catequil .. y la vrdd m gustó .. todo bakan ... las fotos muy nítidas ... d Huamachuco m llamó la atención lo particular d la Catedral y L Cntro Parrokial ... y d Yanasara px los paisajes y donde stuviste ... muy xeere todo .. y lo mejor d tu thread s el final ... ya q parece sakado d cuento .. jeje lo digo x L Arco Iris ... q le da un final felix 

Salu2

:cheers:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

M acabo d dar cuenta d q ste thread tiene 4 pags ... n fin .. ya lo vi todo ... (había visto solo la pag 1) ... Q bakan La Laguna!!!!!!! tooo bakan!!!


----------



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

Gracias por los comentarios a todos, ... pero no me cansare de decir que falto muchas cosas por mostrar entre ellas los restos arqueológicos de Markahuamachuco, pero ya habrá oportunidad. Saludos.


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

Trujillo_Rocks said:


> La Libertad no solo es Trujillo, tenemos Pacasmayo, Chepen, Huamachuco, Santiago, y tantas cosas lindas que nos falta dar a conocer . Yo estuve en Huamachuco tres veces el anho pasado, encantadora! y progresista tiene 3 Institutos de Educacion Superior, hoteles tres estrellas, sus instituciones publicas modernas, bien equipaditas, me fascino este pueblito.


Tienes razón, tenemos que conocer todos los encantos de La Libertad, teniendo en cuenta que es la única región en todo el Perú que posee costa, sierra y selva alta.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Cheveres las últimas fotos, me las estaba perdiendo de verlas. No tienes mas Catequil?

Estimado aci-rasogu: no habrá problema alguno si el thread se sigue actualizando con fotos, como cualquier otro, excepto de avances de construcción, porque esos temas si tienen un periodo contado...


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

Pucha que hermozo thread, te pasaste Catequil, gracias por las fotos.


----------

